# svn confusion



## pacija (Jan 1, 2013)

I am switching from cvs to svn and I am a little confused.

9.1-RELEASE has svn revision r243808. I am tracking 9-STABLE. Two days ago I have updated sources to r244873. After I have rebuilt world and kernel, uname -a shows 9.1-PRERELEASE:


```
pacija@kaa:/usr/src % uname -a
FreeBSD kaa.mimar.rs 9.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE #0 r244873: \
Mon Dec 31 12:05:40 CET 2012     root@kaa.mimar.rs:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/KAA03  amd64
```

How can revision more recent than RELEASE be PRERELEASE?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 1, 2013)

It's just a name, and hadn't been changed until very recently.  Now it's 9.1-STABLE.


----------



## xtaz (Jan 2, 2013)

The thing you also have to remember with svn is that the revision number doesn't relate to that particular branch. It relates to the entire repository. So if you track for example 9.1-RELEASE and somebody makes a commit to 9.1-STABLE or 10.0-CURRENT you'll see the revision number increase on the 9.1-RELEASE branch if you recompiled the source, even though there have been no changes:


```
# svn info /usr/src | egrep 'Revision|URL'
URL: svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1
Revision: 243922

# svn log --limit=1 /usr/src
------------------------------------------------------------------------
r243710 | kensmith | 2012-11-30 19:36:20 +0000 (Fri, 30 Nov 2012) | 4 lines

# svn up /usr/src
Updating '/usr/src':
At revision 244957.

# svn info /usr/src | grep Revision
Revision: 244957
```


----------

